# Please list your best pad/polish combo for DA



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

Got to say I'm looking to get a DAS6/Pro and after going through this forum I'am SOOOO CONFUSED which pad/polish to buy!! :wall:

Menzerna with Hex logic, 105/205 with Lake county etc etc etc....the list goes on and on

I know a lot of it comes down to paint hardness but please please please can we just start a list of your best polish and pads combination and on what type of paint, no need to answer with a long post just *POLISH + PADS + PAINT TYPE = BEST RESULTS*

I appreciate your input and hopefully this list will grow to help everyone.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There really is no "best of". I use what works best on the day. Sure i have fave combos, but they won't ALWAYS work. I can say that if pushed for only one set i would pick meguires 105 and 205 and more than likely lake country constant pressure pads. Surbuf pads are also great on the da with 105 for heavy correction


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

As said, there is no 1 right combination of pads and polish.

Its mainly down to personal preference i believe. Ive just bought my first DA (Das6-pro) and after extensive reading and research i settled on hex logic pads and megs 105/205 polish.

Not uses it yet though


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I find the 3M pads very good with the 3M polish. But have used Menzerna, Meguiars, Scholl all to great effect with Scholl, 3M, Menzerna and lake country pads all to good effect. The meguiars was a big fav of mine but really like the scholl polishes. All depends on paint type and personal preference really.


----------



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

Fair enough, I understand there isn't a one pad/polish that fits all but that wasn't what I was really asking more of a your favourite pad/polish for soft, medium, hard paint...

Coming from where I'am like a lot of other folks on here I don't really want to experiment with loads of pads/polishes due the cost and possible waste of money, just want to get a DA couple of pads/polish and do some decent correction of paint on a few family cars and when I mean decent I don't mean show quality just better than what can be achieved by hand.

Thanks for all the input so far all..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

murkeywaters said:


> Fair enough, I understand there isn't a one pad/polish that fits all but that wasn't what I was really asking more of a your favourite pad/polish for soft, medium, hard paint...
> 
> Coming from where I'am like a lot of other folks on here I don't really want to experiment with loads of pads/polishes due the cost and possible waste of money, just want to get a DA couple of pads/polish and do some decent correction of paint on a few family cars and when I mean decent I don't mean show quality just better than what can be achieved by hand.
> 
> Thanks for all the input so far all..


then the megs twins suit your needs. or you could look at a 1 polish system like car pro fixer


----------



## FRMATT (Jun 5, 2011)

In reply gibbo:

So you find the 3M stuff is good with a DA? I'm tempted but when I've been looking they only seem to mention use with a rotary.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For hard paint my favourite is M101, for everything else on my car I use Optimum polishes. As previously said, 105/205 will cover almost every paint type. I think there is also a degree of preference as well as performance, some will prefer Menz and the way it works whilst overs will choose another brand yet both may well give equally good results


----------



## Görtosing (May 10, 2011)

I have both rotary and DA, and 3M stuff is great with rotary, but not good with DA

This are my favorite combinations:

*DA machine:*
_#101 + #205 + Lake Country 5,5" pads set_
and another fav combo for DA:
_Megs DA microfiber correction compound + #205 + Megs DA 5" microfibre cutting disc + Megs DA 5" microfibre finishing disc_

*Rotary machine:*
_3M wool pad 133mm + 3M green pad 150mm + 3M yellow pad 150mm + 3M blue pad 150mm + compounds fast cut plus + extra fine plus + ultrafina SE_

That all stands for hard type paint on german car's
My suggestion is to not use big pads (7"), and also not use wool with DA.
4" microfibre discs are very good for spot corections, and 5,5" pads/mf discs for generaly use with DA machine


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

If I had to choose just one then it would be ......

Scholl Concepts 145mm Orange pad with S17 !!!!!

But as above there are lots of combinations and lots of differing paintwork !!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You'll get loads of recommendations, the honest answer to "best" is the product that you have learned the most to get the best from, a polish mastered is very hard to beat 

If it was my money on a DA: Hexlogic pads (black, white and yellow); Menzerna polishes (PO106FA, PO85RD3.02, FG500).


----------

